
Releasing the Chromium OS open source project - mqt
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/releasing-chromium-os-open-source.html
======
koenbok
Now if only somebody could build a nice image that I could run in VMWare...

~~~
izak30
[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5170843/chromeos-
image-999.9...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5170843/chromeos-
image-999.999.32309.211410-a1.vmdk.bz2)

------
brown9-2
Also relevant: "Hello, open source developers. Would you like to help build an
operating system for web users?" [http://blog.chromium.org/2009/11/hello-open-
source-developer...](http://blog.chromium.org/2009/11/hello-open-source-
developers-would-you.html)

------
gjm11
Warning: The "What is Google Chrome OS?" video embedded there is
_astonishingly_ patronizing. I have difficulty believing that there is a
single person in the world who both (1) will be interested in the a-year-
before-it's-ready open-source release and (2) will not be infuriated by it.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I for one thought it was cheeky and funny, and think it would be a nice video
to show my non-programmer friends. Perhaps you shouldn't take everything you
see on the internet personally?

~~~
zweiterlinde
At your Chromium OS launch party, perhaps?

------
swolchok
I can't believe they're using mandatory access control. It's the most eye-
glazing security mechanism ever IMHO.

~~~
utexaspunk
Yeah... What's the implication of that? If someone wants to bother my PC, they
either have to log in themselves or get full access to all my private stuff?
On one hand, I can have my stuff everywhere, but on the other hand, if all we
had were OS's like this, wouldn't we have a world where nobody can do anything
online anonymously? Seems like that could be bad... maybe I just
misunderstand...

